# Anode basket design - rubber band OK?



## kadriver (Aug 25, 2011)

I was having a problem with adding new anode bars so I redesigned my anode basket.

I made a basket from a rubbermaid container as before.

This time I cut the top off the lid and used it to secure the first anode filter cloth (I use two filter bags in my silver cell).

Then I used a hot drill bit and burned holes through the lid and bag to allow the glass rod to be inserted (see photo).

I also burnt holes in the second filter bag, but placed it over the red plastic lid that is now holding down the first filter bag.

After threading the glass rod through the second filter bag, I used a RUBBER BAND to secure the top of the second anode bag to the top of the anode basket (see photo).

Has anyone experienced problems with rubber being used in contact with the silver nitrate?

I know from experience the the silver nitrate will wick up the anode filter material and come in contact with the rubber band.

Will this cause any problems for me during the operation and or clean up of the cell?

Thanks for your inputs!

kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the silver cell with all new materials just placed into operation.

Thanks for looking - kadriver


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I use an almost identical setup and also use the rubber band to hold the filter cloth on the basket and haven't had a problem using the rubber band so far.
But i usually use a new rubber band when i empty the cell.

How and what are you using for the Anode rod their?


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks like a 3/8" stirring rod to me. 
I'm using 1/8" S.S. welding filler rods. I'm putting together a half gallon one.
I hope the rods hold the weight.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you've utilized most all of the nitric when you made up the silver solution, I doubt if you have more than 1% to 3% free nitric in the solution. I doubt if that's enough to cause problems with the rubber band, at least for a few days. 

I must say, kadriver, from all the photos you've provided, you are the neatest and cleanest refiner I have ever seen - much more so than I am. Do you just clean things up for the photos or, is that the way it always is?


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 26, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> It looks like a 3/8" stirring rod to me.
> I'm using 1/8" S.S. welding filler rods. I'm putting together a half gallon one.
> I hope the rods hold the weight.




The one he's got the alligator clip attached to?


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 27, 2011)

"The one he's got the alligator clip attached to?"

Hummm... nope, sorry, I don't know either. Maybe he made a sq. silver rod & soldered it to the anode?
I'm using S.S. eye scews, I drill the anode & screw them on.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd make the whole anode of silver with a soldered silver rod, and use that as a contactor, just place new anodes to dissolve underneath, or shot or crystals. Make sure the liquid stays below the top anode/contactor, and bag everything with a nylon noose. Something like this give or take.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 29, 2011)

HAuCl4, that idea did cross my mind... :roll: interesting!

Also, while pondering about the basket, I believe reading I can use this cell for recovering silver from silver/tin ingots. The silver will crystalize & the tin as slugge in the basket!? I'm going to give it a shot in the smaller cell.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 30, 2011)

Dunno phil. Tin and nitric acid is a mess. Try it on very small at first. What % tin and % silver is in your ingots?.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 30, 2011)

Works great. The metastannic acid forms and sits on top of the filter cloth of a horizontal Thum cell. It will grow several times the volume of the original bars, as it forms. I don't think it would work as well with a vertical cell, since the filter bag encloses the anode and there's not enough room for the metastannic acid to expand. The only material I've used it on was dental amalgam after the mercury had been removed in a retort. The tin in the resulting Ag/Sn anode bars ran about 60%, more or less.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 30, 2011)

I know tin dissolved in nitric does make a mess, but like the PGM's & Au sludge left in the basket of a Thum cell, I undestood the same results if tin was present in the anode. I don't know the ratio of ag/tin.

I knew a read it sometime last year that it could be done, but didn't remember the details. I'll make sure I use a big basket to keep the sludge enclosed.

Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## kadriver (Sep 1, 2011)

I took some cemented silver (about 8 or 10 grams) heated to molten and cooled.

Holding the piece of silver with pliers, and using a propane torch, I heat the silver to red. Then, using a hammer and small anvil (on my vice) I beat the silver into a long narrow stick of silver. When I'm done it looks like a piece of key stock about 1/8 inch square and about 2 inches long.

Then I flatten one end using heat and the hammer.

Then, using a pair of old vise grips, I suspend the long piece of silver over my silver mold.

I preheat the suspended piece over the mold with a seperate torch, while I melt some cemented silver for an anode bar in a melting dish.

Once the cemented silver in my dish is molten, and the long piece of suspended silver is red (with the flattened end down in the mold) I pour the molten silver into the mold and the bar hardens around the suspended piece forming a nice secure place to attach the anode clip during cell operation.

I hope this explains it good enough.

Thanks for all the input.

kadriver


----------

